# Canadian Teen!



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello there! I'm Hex, and I adore fancy mice. I don't have any of my own right now, because my mom doesn't like rodents, but I'm planning ahead for the future. I live in Ontario, Canada and I'm sixteen. When I move out, I'm planning on buying four fancy mice. I've been planning for them for two years. I hope to learn a lot while I'm here, and maybe make a few friends.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Hex.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome! Enjoy the site!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello & welcome to the forum! There are several other breeders from you area, I bet some will pop on in and invite you to their fb group. Do you know which varieties are your favorite yet?


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

I absolutely adore tricolors and brindle. But I'm not very well-educated in meecer genetics. That's another reason I'm here- I'm hoping to find a mentor of sorts.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not experienced enough to mentor but the members of this forum are pretty wonderful even if they're far away. I know brindle was once here in Ontario but I haven't seen it myself. Tri, to my knowledge, isn't here, but I could be mistaken. I keep a very close eye on pet stores, feeders bins, and Kijiji ads to get a sense of what we have and it seems very minimal. I just brought rex over from Detroit (and managed to get a texel baby with an outcross) so that's something.  The breeder thinks splashed is in their genes but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

